# How to add animated gif files in orkut Album?



## zyberboy (Jul 3, 2007)

Can anyone find a method to add animated gif files in orkut photo album,if u know any tricks please post it here.


----------



## punchcard (Jul 3, 2007)

Bad luck,there is no such trick.
This feature is not provided by orkut and its hard to get through with any kind of script.


----------



## crystal_pup (Jul 3, 2007)

As far as i knw ,v cannot use gif's in our profile pic...wont work...


Rgds,
Kunal


----------



## Garbage (Jul 3, 2007)

I remember that u could use Orkut Scrapper extension for posting images in scrapbook. But it was having restriction that user viewing should have Orkut Scrapper 

Now a days, as Orkut had many updates in it's code, Orkut Scrapper is NOT working fine. (at least for me).

No other way I got.


----------



## punchcard (Jul 3, 2007)

"Now a days, as Orkut had many updates in it's code, Orkut Scrapper is NOT working fine. (at least for me)."


Not only for you but its for all the people.orkut has patched its codes.orkut scrapper/toolbar image feature does not work correctly.


----------

